# Custom meets Classic



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Rifle for sale.

257 Roberts Improved 30'
Built on a pre-64 model 70 action.(long)
#4 Shilen Barrel
Canjar trigger
Bausch and Lomb Scope
RCBS Dies included

Great condition. Original Pre 64 stock with awesome grain.

$1000.00

This is a specialty gun that is obviously not for everyone. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that is a good build.

.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

im tempted to get this just to load for. the loading bug has got me and that is just one slick gun!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

There is no finer gun for an outing at the range. This one likes 115 Bergers. Recoil is non existent and it is a pleasure to ring the gongs at 300, 400, 500 repeatedly with ease.

The drawbacks to this gun are that it is heavy and that brass is not common. I have 50 or so fire formed that will go with it. -----SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

115 grain bullets. Might be ideal for coyotes and smaller pronghorn. Minimal recoil for young children and small women.



Just kidding!!
Awesome rifle and cartridge. Even a classic scope. I wish I had a classic budget.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Loke brings up a great marketing point.......buy this gun now!!! Perfect gift for your wife for Christmas. Heck, I'll even gift wrap it for you.------SS

Has anyone besides me ever bought their wife a gun for Christmas?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok we're all dying to know...do you crimp for itop2:op2:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Ok we're all dying to know...do you crimp for itop2:op2:


I don't. Yet another selling point.......Using a long action for a short cartridge means that you can seat loosy-goosy and there is no chance that the bullets will ever contact the front of the magazine, slamming them violently back into the case. This is a serious consideration with a 257 Bob in an 11 lb rifle.

Thickening the plot, I did shoot a 1" 20 shot group while fire forming with factory ammunition that was.......wait for it.......CRIMPED like an 80's hairdo.--------SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably kicks WAY harder than my fifteen pound 243. I'll have to swallow my pride and pass this time.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> Loke brings up a great marketing point.......buy this gun now!!! Perfect gift for your wife for Christmas. Heck, I'll even gift wrap it for you.------SS
> 
> Has anyone besides me ever bought their wife a gun for Christmas?


Ya! The look on their face Christmas morning is so unforgetable:mrgreen:

Edit; Went over about as well as when I bought her a new vacuum for Valentines.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Loke brings up a great marketing point.......buy this gun now!!! Perfect gift for your wife for Christmas. Heck, I'll even gift wrap it for you.------SS
> 
> Has anyone besides me ever bought their wife a gun for Christmas?


Yes, several.

I gave my 2 daughters both rifles for Christmas last year and a couple of years ago my wife and daughters got together and got me a pistol for Christmas.

If it was a .257 not improved I would be interested.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sheese Bowgy, another angel got their wings
:angel:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Sheese Bowgy, another angel got their wings
> :angel:


Yes.... you can tell it's a slow day, I think everyone is taking off early for Christmas.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

bowgy said:


> If it was a .257 not improved I would be interested.


The gun can be a 250 Savage, 257 Roberts, or 25-06 with the greatest of ease. Plenty of barrel length to spare.-------SS

It also shoots Federal factory 257 Roberts 117 SST loads sub MOA at 3000 fps.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is the nice thing about the improved chamber, no problem shooting the parent round. Then you have the correct brass to use if you reload, if you don't reload then just save them.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Loke brings up a great marketing point.......buy this gun now!!! Perfect gift for your wife for Christmas. Heck, I'll even gift wrap it for you.------SS
> 
> Has anyone besides me ever bought their wife a gun for Christmas?


I always buy my wife Brownings, they never seem to work for her though. No way I can just let 'em sit there.


----------

